# Vou a e Vou na - Regência do verbo ir



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Quando se começou a dizer, no Brasil, o verbo ir com a preposição em? É impressão minha ou usa-se essa regência em caso de permanência curta, e a outra, em permanência longa? Exemplos: 《Vou pra minha casa, tchau》; 《Vou no mercado》. Essa mudança tem precedência histórica ou é, digamos, invenção?


----------



## machadinho

Sim, há precedência histórica no latim:

_ire in urbem_​ir na cidade​​


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

machadinho said:


> Sim, há precedência histórica no latim:
> 
> _ire in urbem_​ir na cidade​​


 
Essas duas viveram juntas, ou a segunda veio primeiro? E quanto a possível especificação?


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Essas duas viveram juntas, ou a segunda veio primeiro?


A primeira é latim clássico. A segunda é português do Brasil.



Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> E quanto a possível especificação?


Que especificação? Aliás, e as palavrinhas mágicas?


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> A primeira é latim clássico. A segunda é português do Brasil.


Lá se vão uns bons 700, 800 anos entre uma e outra, frise-se. Não, não…  muito mais. Se considerarmos que o sistema "português do Brasil" só passa a realmente existir lá pelo século XVIII, XIX e que só toma mesmo a forma mais parecida à atual no século XX. Um bebê.


Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> E quanto a possível especificação?


A origem é sem muita resistência aceita como modificação fonética da preposição "a". Esta, sendo extremamente átona e constituída dum só fonema, [ɐ], tende a ser rejeitada pelo falante que a modifica adjungindo-lhe um ene. Já é bem sabido que o português do Brasil não lida bem com elementos átonos carentes de consoante para lhes dar nem que seja um parco suporte fonético. Nos meus idos de UFPR, os meus professores foneticistas batiam muito nessa _possível_ tecla. Se formos considerá-la válida, só um tempo depois é que a mudança foi assimilada pela preposição "em", por coincidir com ela, não exata e necessariamente por forças gramaticais. Não se esquecer de que o sistema brasileiro tem de ser antes continuação do sistema português, cuja tolerância a elementos átonos monossilábicos sem consoantes é também baixa, mas mais alta que a brasileira.
Com um pouco de queima de pestana e linguística esses fatos facilmente se pesquisam e se provam, mas como no Brasil a gramática se sobrepõe à linguística, como é de praxe que qualquer quinquilharia tenha mais valor que a ciência para nós, geralmente é normal tratar a mudança como erro, quando é, na verdade, à luz dessa teoria, uma necessidade quase orgânica da fonotaxe brasileira.
Note-se que não estou apresentando aqui a solução nem resposta para a questão inicial, não creio nem que haja trabalhos concluídos na área sobre isso. Teria de pesquisar.
Aliás, só trazendo uma informação talvez interessante em tela: não é coincidência que os pronomes do acusativo "o, a, os, as" não tenham aderência na língua falada corrente, enquanto que as formas enclíticas "lo, las, los las" têm (não enorme, mas têm). A diferença de umas para as outras é simples: umas são átonos monossilábicos sem consoante e as outras são átonos monossilábicos com consoante. Quais são as mais usadas e qual é a característica que as difere? Sim, exatamente, uma consoante. E o que se deu à preposição "a" em "_ir na padaria_"? Deu-se-lhe uma consoante. E pronto, problema de suporte fonético resolvido.


----------



## machadinho

GH, mas e 'no'? "Fui no clube."


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> GH, mas e 'no'? "Fui no clube."





guihenning said:


> Se formos considerá-la válida, só um tempo depois é que a mudança foi assimilada pela preposição "em", por coincidir com ela, não exata e necessariamente por forças gramaticais.


----------



## machadinho

O brasileirismo 'na' é, no fundo, o bom e velho 'a'. Muito interessante. Gostei. Obrigada pela explicação.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> Lá se vão uns bons 700, 800 anos entre uma e outra, frise-se. Não, não…  muito mais. Se considerarmos que o sistema "português do Brasil" só passa a realmente existir lá pelo século XVIII, XIX e que só toma mesmo a forma mais parecida à atual no século XX. Um bebê.
> 
> A origem é sem muita resistência aceita como modificação fonética da preposição "a". Esta, sendo extremamente átona e constituída dum só fonema, [ɐ], tende a ser rejeitada pelo falante que a modifica adjungindo-lhe um ene. Já é bem sabido que o português do Brasil não lida bem com elementos átonos carentes de consoante para lhes dar nem que seja um parco suporte fonético. Nos meus idos de UFPR, os meus professores foneticistas batiam muito nessa _possível_ tecla. Se formos considerá-la válida, só um tempo depois é que a mudança foi assimilada pela preposição "em", por coincidir com ela, não exata e necessariamente por forças gramaticais. Não se esquecer de que o sistema brasileiro tem de ser antes continuação do sistema português, cuja tolerância a elementos átonos monossilábicos sem consoantes é também baixa, mas mais alta que a brasileira.
> Com um pouco de queima de pestana e linguística esses fatos facilmente se pesquisam e se provam, mas como no Brasil a gramática se sobrepõe à linguística, como é de praxe que qualquer quinquilharia tenha mais valor que a ciência para nós, geralmente é normal tratar a mudança como erro, quando é, na verdade, à luz dessa teoria, uma necessidade quase orgânica da fonotaxe brasileira.
> Note-se que não estou apresentando aqui a solução nem resposta para a questão inicial, não creio nem que haja trabalhos concluídos na área sobre isso. Teria de pesquisar.
> Aliás, só trazendo uma informação talvez interessante em tela: não é coincidência que os pronomes do acusativo "o, a, os, as" não tenham aderência na língua falada corrente, enquanto que as formas enclíticas "lo, las, los las" têm (não enorme, mas têm). A diferença de umas para as outras é simples: umas são átonos monossilábicos sem consoante e as outras são átonos monossilábicos com consoante. Quais são as mais usadas e qual é a característica que as difere? Sim, exatamente, uma consoante. E o que se deu à preposição "a" em "_ir na padaria_"? Deu-se-lhe uma consoante. E pronto, problema de suporte fonético resolvido.



Mas a preposição "em" vem desse exemplo latino que o outro usuário acima falou? Ou é uma acréscimo inventado?


----------



## guihenning

A preposição «em» vem do latim «in», sim.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> A preposição «em» vem do latim «in», sim.



Mas e o uso dele na regência?


----------



## guihenning

Não entendi.


----------



## Ari RT

Talvez a dúvida seja quanto a uma eventual mudança de significado do verbo em função da preposição, como em Inglês. To go e to get são exemplos de verbos prolíficos e a preposição que os segue realmente tem um grande papel.
No nosso caso,
Ir de_ indica meio de transporte;
Ir para_ indica destino;
Ir com_ indica companhia e assim por diante.
Mas nenhuma delas muda essencialmente o sentido do verbo como, por exemplo, em "go along" (concordar), "go towards" (contribuir) etc.
Não creio que seja um problema em PT. Realmente, em Inglês uma preposição pode mudar tudo, mas somos mais flexíveis nesse aspecto, mais atentos ao contexto. Ninguém pensaria em nada diferente do óbvio em "vou na cidade", "vou no cinema". Salvo se alguém escavar um exemplo no qual sobrevenha a ambiguidade... Mas, mesmo assim, não seria a primeira construção ambígua em PT. Cabe ao autor da sentença eliminar essa ambiguidade, como em qualquer outro caso.


----------



## machadinho

Ari RT said:


> Ninguém pensaria em nada diferente do óbvio em "vou na cidade", "vou no cinema".


Acho que não, Ari. Tem gente que ouve 'fui no clube' e entende que o interlocutor montou no clube qual numa sela de cavalo e se dirigiu, montado no clube, não se sabe aonde — afinal a destinação do movimento ficou indeterminada na frase. É por isso que é essencial a gente usar as preposições sempre direitinho, como os portugueses o fazem para a nossa mais mortal inveja e desespero.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

guihenning said:


> Não entendi.



"Sim, há precedência histórica no latim:

ire in urbem
ir na cidade"


----------



## Ari RT

Lá na minha terra natal, se diz
- vou na manicure;
- vou na missa;
- vou na igreja;
- vou na cidade (significa "vou ao centro da cidade");
- vou na tia Maricota (significa "vou na casa da tia");
- vou no clube;
- vou no almoço na casa do João;
- vou no encontro...
Assim como se diz
- vou na moto;
- vou no carro do Zé;
- vou no ônibus das 10:00h.
Não digo que seja PT canônico, língua culta, formal. Digo que o significante existe e é corretamente decodificado. Cabe aos gramáticos fazer com que se junte, um dia, quem sabe, às formas "abonadas".
Tampouco me arrisco a dizer que sejam formas perfeitas. "Vou no ônibus quebrado pra ver se consigo consertar" é uma sentença defeituosa. Não se sabe se o ônibus quebrado é meio de transporte ou destino. Cabe ao emissor resolver a ambiguidade, tanto quanto em um sem número de sentenças com e sem essa preposição em estudo.

Em tempo, lembrei desta agora já a ponto de enviar o post: mais brasileiros vão "no banheiro" que "ao banheiro".


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Ari RT said:


> Lá na minha terra natal, se diz
> - vou na manicure;
> - vou na missa;
> - vou na igreja;
> - vou na cidade (significa "vou ao centro da cidade");
> - vou na tia Maricota (significa "vou na casa da tia");
> - vou no clube;
> - vou no almoço na casa do João;
> - vou no encontro...
> Assim como se diz
> - vou na moto;
> - vou no carro do Zé;
> - vou no ônibus das 10:00h.
> Não digo que seja PT canônico, língua culta, formal. Digo que o significante existe e é corretamente decodificado. Cabe aos gramáticos fazer com que se junte, um dia, quem sabe, às formas "abonadas".
> Tampouco me arrisco a dizer que sejam formas perfeitas. "Vou no ônibus quebrado pra ver se consigo consertar" é uma sentença defeituosa. Não se sabe se o ônibus quebrado é meio de transporte ou destino. Cabe ao emissor resolver a ambiguidade, tanto quanto em um sem número de sentenças com e sem essa preposição em estudo.
> 
> Em tempo, lembrei desta agora já a ponto de enviar o post: mais brasileiros vão "no banheiro" que "ao banheiro".



Enviei essa questão ao sítio Ciberdúvidas e responderam-me:《É de notar que, nos dialetos galegos, com os quais os dialetos portugueses guardam profunda afinidade, parece ter havido também essa construção - ''ir en''.》


----------



## guihenning

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> "Sim, há precedência histórica no latim:
> 
> ire in urbem
> ir na cidade"


Mas uma coisa não tem absolutamente nada a ver com a outra. O fato de ser construção comum no latim clássico não a legitima no português. Se, quando muito, herdamos ir à cidade de "ire ad civitate". O português não herda construções típicas do clássico.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> parece ter havido também essa construção - ''ir en''.


Ter havido. Será que deixou de haver?

Pena que @XiaoRoel ande sumido.


----------



## guihenning

Tem o @Orxeira também


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Será que um português me pode responder se ocorre em Portugal, de alguém dizer "Vou na"?


----------



## englishmania

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Será que um português me pode responder se ocorre em Portugal, de alguém dizer "Vou na"?


Falei sobre isso noutro tópico. Ir a/ na praia, igreja, pra esquina...
Não se usa.

(Apenas em frases como "Vamos no meu carro", o que não tem nada a ver)


----------



## Orxeira

guihenning said:


> Tem o @Orxeira também


  Bom dia. Sim,em galego temos também a forma "ir em",mas ela não se usa em todos os casos. Antes de mais dizer que eu nem sou linguista nem coisa que se pareça. Apenas posso é dar meu contributo como falante nativo.Vejam lá. Em galego,pra já que eu lembre usamos "IR NA MISSA" , "IR NA FESTA" ou "IR NA FEIRA". No resto dos casos empregamos normalmente "A" embora não seja estranho,ouvir alguém dizer "Vou nas patacas (batatas) " ou "Vou nas castanhas" querendo expressar com issso que vai no quintal ou no souto tratar ou apanhar estes produtos.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

Só no Brasil e na Galícia:  _vai na feira,_ _vai na vila_ Dicionario - Real Academia Galega
Ensinar a pensar con liberdade e risco. Homenatge a Basilio Losada
Tanto no Brasil quanto em Portugal: _vai de bar em bar_

Ninguém no Brasil jamais diria:_ fui lá a casa_, é só _fui lá em casa. _Ou _Foi a Londres estudar. _É _foi estudar em Londres.


fui de praia em praia  (Pt OK, Br OK)
fui lá na praia (Pt -, Br OK), fui lá à praia (Pt OK, Br -)
fui na praia (Br OK)  -   fui à praia (Pt OK, Br OK)_


----------



## machadinho

Jamais e ninguém, acho um pouquinho exagerado. Às vezes usamos sim o 'a'. Fui a Londres. Fui ao Rio. Fui a Paris. Com o nome de algumas cidades, não sei por quê, sai assim às vezes.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

machadinho said:


> Jamais e ninguém, acho um pouquinho exagerado. Às vezes usamos sim o 'a'. Fui a Londres. Fui ao Rio. Fui a Paris. Com o nome de algumas cidades, não sei por quê, sai assim às vezes.


  Tu num sacou direito. Falei que ninguém jamais diria coisas como _Fui lá a Londres, Fui lá a casa... (Fui a Londres...Fui a casa _sim, se ouve, da boca de gente fina ou pseudofina).


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Quanto a países e cidades ou bairros, usa-se a preposição "a" ou "para". "Vou-me embora pra Pasárgada" e não "Vou-me embora em Pasárgada".


----------



## guihenning

A minha avó, que infelizmente morrerá sem saber escrever o próprio nome, diz sempre que vai à missa. Ainda que diga que vai na feira, ou no mercado, ou na farmácia, é sempre *à* missa. É uma excentricidade que foi passada para a minha mãe e da minha mãe para nós. Só consigo dizer que vou à missa (diria, se infelizmente ainda fosse). Nos dois parcos semestres que passei na UFPR, os professores falavam "vou ali no departamento", "vou lá na reitoria" conosco, mas geralmente entre eles nalgumas situações ou nas reuniões de departamento havia a troca para a preposição canônica pois havia mudado também o registro. Maravilha, condizia com o que se tinha aprendido sobre fluidez na própria língua no primeiro semestre nas aulas de Português I. Não me parece que seja tudo assim preto no branco, não. O registro é que costuma reger essas regras e às vezes há outras variáveis que podem fazer com que esta ou aquela preposição se use aqui ou ali. Não tem muito a ver com fineza ou pretensão de fineza, de todo. Sabe-se também que a parcela mais bem letrada do Brasil não costuma ter muita resistência à proposição "a" com verbos de movimento e como a machadinho diz: pode ocorrer sim a sua produção espontânea. Eu mesmo aceito sem nenhum problema "vou ao Rio", mas já precisei corrigir o meu namorado quando ele me pergunta "quando vamos no Rio?"; aqui prefiro "para". Mas, se no fim de semana formos nos banhar no Limmat, em _Tuntenbrunnen, _digo, sem pestanejar, se falo com ele português,: "vamo no rio nadar?".


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Ari RT said:


> Lá na minha terra natal, se diz
> - vou na manicure;
> - vou na missa;
> - vou na igreja;
> - vou na cidade (significa "vou ao centro da cidade");
> - vou na tia Maricota (significa "vou na casa da tia");
> - vou no clube;
> - vou no almoço na casa do João;
> - vou no encontro...
> Assim como se diz
> - vou na moto;
> - vou no carro do Zé;
> - vou no ônibus das 10:00h.
> Não digo que seja PT canônico, língua culta, formal. Digo que o significante existe e é corretamente decodificado. Cabe aos gramáticos fazer com que se junte, um dia, quem sabe, às formas "abonadas".
> Tampouco me arrisco a dizer que sejam formas perfeitas. "Vou no ônibus quebrado pra ver se consigo consertar" é uma sentença defeituosa. Não se sabe se o ônibus quebrado é meio de transporte ou destino. Cabe ao emissor resolver a ambiguidade, tanto quanto em um sem número de sentenças com e sem essa preposição em estudo.
> 
> Em tempo, lembrei desta agora já a ponto de enviar o post: mais brasileiros vão "no banheiro" que "ao banheiro".



Mas aí é só dizer "vou de ônibus".


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Orxeira said:


> Bom dia. Sim,em galego temos também a forma "ir em",mas ela não se usa em todos os casos. Antes de mais dizer que eu nem sou linguista nem coisa que se pareça. Apenas posso é dar meu contributo como falante nativo.Vejam lá. Em galego,pra já que eu lembre usamos "IR NA MISSA" , "IR NA FESTA" ou "IR NA FEIRA". No resto dos casos empregamos normalmente "A" embora não seja estranho,ouvir alguém dizer "Vou nas patacas (batatas) " ou "Vou nas castanhas" querendo expressar com issso que vai no quintal ou no souto tratar ou apanhar estes produtos.


   No Brasil, acontece de haver uma diferença sutil entre "a" e "em", que é uma diferença de permanência. Em galego, acontece a mesma coisa?


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Só consigo dizer que vou à missa (diria, se infelizmente ainda fosse).


Bem lembrado. Eu também (eu também).


----------



## machadinho

Outra: 'seu filho já vai à escola?'


----------



## aprendiendo argento

"Fui na escola e questionei. Existia, sim, um problema, mas não me foi relatado. Aí comecei a conversar muito com a escola. Acho que não só a escola que tem o dever, mas os pais têm que ficar muito atentos. "    (Wanessa Camargo) Wanessa Camargo conta que filho sofreu para se enturmar na escola - Emais - Estadão


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Outra: 'seu filho já vai à escola?'


Outra: andar a cavalo


----------



## machadinho

aprendiendo argento said:


> "Fui na escola e questionei. [...]"


Desculpa. Você tem razão. Eu nunca pergunto para as minhas amigas se os filhos delas já vão à escola.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

guihenning said:


> Outra: andar a cavalo


_andar a cavalo_ é diferente, 
como _pagar a vista_


----------



## guihenning

aprendiendo argento said:


> _andar a cavalo_ é diferente,
> como _pagar a vista_


Não sei se é, não. Pagar de vista nunca vi, mas andar de cavalo ouço a torto e a direito.


----------



## Alentugano

Quando se paga, paga-se alguma coisa ou por alguma coisa, não é mesmo? Então, eu posso dizer que vou pagar o café/pão/feijão/aluguer/a conta. "Pagar a vista", sem crase, entendo também como pagar alguma coisa, neste caso, pagar um preço pela vista (paisagem) ou pagar por um olho.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Alentugano said:


> Quando se paga, paga-se alguma coisa ou por alguma coisa, não é mesmo? Então, eu posso dizer que vou pagar o café/pão/feijão/aluguer/a conta. "Pagar a vista", sem crase, entendo também como pagar alguma coisa, neste caso, pagar um preço pela vista (paisagem) ou pagar por um olho.



Em portugal, se fala "andar de autocarro" ou "andar a autocarro"?


----------



## Alentugano

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Em portugal, se fala "andar de autocarro" ou "andar a autocarro"?


Andar a autocarro nunca ouvi/li ou falei e não (me) faz sentido. Porquê?


----------



## Ari RT

No máximo seria EM autocarro, nunca a. Mas a cavalo, de taxi e no elétrico.
Convenhamos, há coisas da língua que são assim porque sim. Por exemplo, alguns toponímicos levam artigo, outros não. Isso aconteceu em São Paulo, em Lisboa e em Johanesburgo, não no Recife, no Porto, na Antuérpia. Na Grécia, nos Emirados Árabes, na Espanha, em Cuba, em Myanmar, em Botswana. Assim como alguns verbos admitem mais de uma regência e às vezes se submetem a que os seus complementos ditem se faz falta ou não uma preposição. Anda-se a cavalo, não em, nem de. Anda-se até à cavaleiro. Vou de taxi, vou de ônibus, quando eu morrer quero ir em mangas de camisa, vou de pijama, vou em uma festa, vou à sua festa, vou no trem das 11:00h. Vou ali no bar tomar uma, vou à casa da mãe do João, vou para casa. Sei que devo amar a Deus sobre todas as coisas, mas também amo minha mulher sem preposição e olhem lá que desta vez nem mudou a acepção do verbo. Olho o eclipse por um filtro, olho para a direita, olho nos seus olhos. É assim porque a maior parte dos lusófonos fala assim. E, se em algum lugar for diferente, será porque as pessoas naquela região se entendem de outro modo.
As regras são para os casos gerais. Se formos buscar estabelecer uma regra para cada ocorrência da multitude de possibilidades que uma língua apresenta, então não seriam regras, seria um imenso e inútil conjunto de casuísmos, que vêm a ser precisamente o contrário de regras.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Outra: 'seu filho já vai à escola?'


Outra: ir ao ar


----------



## Orxeira

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> No Brasil, acontece de haver uma diferença sutil entre "a" e "em", que é uma diferença de permanência. Em galego, acontece a mesma coisa?


No que eu entendo tem sim uma diferença mas não diz a respeito do tempo de permanência, vou tentar explicar... Se vc falar "vou na missa" ou "vou na festa" o interlocutor sabe do lugar onde esses eventos estão a acontecer, vc ao falar indica aonde vc vai e tb o que vc vai fazer; mas se vc falar "vou à missa" ou "vou à festa" vc está dizendo o que vc vai fazer mas não o lugar onde vc vai, a festa ou a missa podem se celebrar em qualquer lugar, o interlocutor implicitamente não sabe onde.


----------

